# how i miss "miracle mire"



## Mark Evans (22 Oct 2009)

just looking through photos, and came across a ton from this scape. 

i didn't realise how much i missed this scape. shame it had to end how it did.


----------



## CeeJay (22 Oct 2009)

Hi saintly.

That's a stunning scape. 
How long did it take you to get it to that stage?

Chris


----------



## samc (22 Oct 2009)

that was beauty  

still look back to it from time to time


----------



## rawr (23 Oct 2009)

That was by far one of your best aquascapes and one of the best on this forum as a whole! It's great looking back on past works of any nature - love it.


----------



## Superman (23 Oct 2009)

One of my first inspiring scapes, I always try and look up for reference material all the time.


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Oct 2009)

chrisr01 said:
			
		

> That's a stunning scape.
> How long did it take you to get it to that stage?



cheers chris. it's life was rather short @ about 8 weeks i think. it was beginning to look pretty good too.   

the c helferi was the best i've grown.



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> That was by far one of your best aquascapes and one of the best on this forum as a whole!



i'm flattered mate   



			
				samc said:
			
		

> that was beauty



cheers sam.



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> One of my first inspiring scapes



thanks clark.

I wished I'd never sold the wood, as i'd of done it again with the knowledge i've got now....one day.


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Oct 2009)

it was a great tank, i miss my 60litre too. After i have finished this one, i am thinking about getting a couple of 60litres. Much cheaper and easier.


----------



## samc (23 Oct 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> I wished I'd never sold the wood, as i'd of done it again with the knowledge i've got now....one day.



mark id love to see this scape done again. or similar anyway. maybe some bolbitis in there this time


----------

